# schwinn gooseneck stem AS bolt



## blincoe (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for a NICE original clean AS bolt. The longer AS bolt that goes through the stem.

Attached is a picture of 2 long AS bolts. No reproductions please.

Thank you....


----------



## blincoe (Jul 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## blincoe (Jul 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## blincoe (Aug 9, 2018)

Bump

@A.S.BOLTNUT 

You got one?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 10, 2018)

blincoe said:


> Bump
> 
> @A.S.BOLTNUT
> 
> You got one?




I'll check and get back with you .Sending private message


----------



## blincoe (Aug 10, 2018)

ok thanks!


----------



## blincoe (Aug 13, 2018)

bump!


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm sure I have several.


----------



## blincoe (Oct 2, 2018)

Bump! OR BEST OFFER!


----------



## atencioee (Dec 22, 2018)

Did the 49 and early 50s Phantoms, 50s Panthers, and 50s Hornets all come with "AS" stem bolts?


----------

